# sunday chucks



## chris1237 (Dec 3, 2006)

I got two chucks now on the WSM. One was injected with beer the other I just rubed. The WSM is just coasting along. More to come.














Thanks for the advie on the timeing guys
Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are a few more.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=1
Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Everything looks great so far Chris but the link you posted isn't working.
It wants a password.


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 3, 2006)

Try this
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... lopc6&Ux=1


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Works now  
Dude those look awesome!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 3, 2006)

Chris, how old did you say you are.  You may make a good son in law.


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Chris, how old did you say you are.  You may make a good son in law.



  
15; 16 in may


----------



## john a (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking good chris, what time do we eat?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 3, 2006)

Good looking Chucks Chris!!!  Can't wait for the finished pics!


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 3, 2006)

They look awesome !!! What made you think of injecting with beer.??

Al


----------



## Unity (Dec 3, 2006)

Mmmm, they do look good. 

--John  8)
(I didn't smoke enough chuck the last time.    Time to do more.   )


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 3, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> They look awesome !!! What made you think of injecting with beer.??
> 
> Al



He's too young to drink it.


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 3, 2006)

Betcha he did anyway !!!! Some for the chuck....Some for me ....some for the chuck...

Al


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 3, 2006)

I got the idea when a few months ago when someone (I think witt) marinated their brisket in guinness. I could not tell too much of a difference between the two but I plan to try it again with more stuff in it.

It was good but it could have been more tender. I think I rushed it.





Chris


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 3, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Chris, how old did you say you are.  You may make a good son in law.



I must be the only other guy here with more than one daughter (and no boys)...Bill, I think you just offered up one of yours to gain Chris as a SIL...I like Chris as much as the next guy, but I would have to kill him if he showed up for a date with any of my girls...  

On a different and on topic note, Chris, those look _*VERY *_good... 8) 

PS...stay away from my girls you sick-o!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chris that looked damn(I mean darn) good.
What do you have planned with the leftovers?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks real good Chris.

You won't be in such a hurry when you get older.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks awesome. Nice pics too


----------

